# Introducing Sir Swizzle Stick or Saratoga's Swizzle Stick



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Here is a picture at last. My husband took a bunch but none really turned out very good. Here is the best of the bunch. He has a great personality - he is fearless and a total clown.:aetsch:


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

He's adorable! Love that silver face!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What a precious silver baby!! Lucky you!! Enjoy that little doll. And keep the pictures coming. I am STARVED for another silver poo but for now, I'm going to take special delight in sharing yours. Wish you unlimited happines and fun with him!!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Gorgeous! I love the silvers...that's my next dream poodle color! Right now, I'm enjoying my little cream with apricot ears rescue, but one of these days, I'd love a silver!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, that's a very very very pretty silver boy! How big is he now? What is his projected full-grown weight? I may need to get the contact info of this breeder from you. (drooling~)


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Lovely pup - he looks a real bundle of mischief!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a little sweetie pie. Adorable!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

He is 2 pounds 9 ounces now. I did not think to ask what his projected weight is but he is going to be a bigger toy (height). The breeder, Paul Redding, is a hard core poodle addict. His first win was at Westminster when he was 14. The walls of his house are covered with paintings of his champion dogs and he told us his Christmas tree will be decorated with poodle ornaments! I will be happy to provide contact details - pm me when you want them.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh my goodness, he is adorable! I just love that little silver face. His temperament sounds wonderful--I just love it when a toy walks into the training building and announces "I own this place." And I think you picked a great name for him.


----------



## MTWaggin (Nov 17, 2010)

Awwww so totally cute!!!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

OMG, he is adorable....I love his color.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

what a sweetheart! how old is he now?


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow what a gorgeous boy...I like Saratoga's Swizzle Stick.


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

What a beautiful face! Love love love the name!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Swizzle was born 10/9/10. I am so glad to hear positive comments on the name - I know it may sound a bit odd but no one else will have it and if we show him it will stand out. He really loves people and always watches faces intently. He really loves to snuggle and I have to stop myself from picking him up too much. He has become determined to be able to get on the sofa himself and is trying to spring up as I type on my laptop. What is amazing is he can almost do it and this seat on the high side. I decided outside potty training will have to wait because it is way too cold. He does not like being locked in the crate at night but quiets down after a few minutes. At other times he does not mind the crate at all - I have made a point of giving him special attention and food in it. He is very good about brushing and letting me touch his feet etc. Any pointers on puppy raising will be appreciated - it has been a long time.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Swoon! 

He has such a smooth beautiful little face and feet! He is a gorgeous little guy. You have to post more pictures!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Gosh he has a beautiful face!! So kissable!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

CT Girl said:


> Swizzle was born 10/9/10. Any pointers on puppy raising will be appreciated - it has been a long time.


It sounds like you are doing great, but I'll tell you what: we'll give you more pointers if you give us more pictures! 

You were thinking of doing agility, right? There's a book I really like by Bobbie Anderson on raising a performance pup. It has all sorts of ideas about how to build drive and confidence in a pup, and be a source of fun for him. It is called Building Blocks for Performance. 

To me, puppy training is about learning how to learn and gaining confidence. I like to start with "teaching" him something he is already offering to convince him of how very clever he is. 

If you are going to show, don't make sit the default "easy money" trick to get a tidbit. It isn't that you can't teach it, although I waited a while. But instead work on shaping a "rock star" self stack/stand and reward that.


----------



## shellbeme (Oct 28, 2010)

Cuteness overload! :biggrin1:


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Swizzle is very cute.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Wow, that's a very very very pretty silver boy! How big is he now? What is his projected full-grown weight? I may need to get the contact info of this breeder from you. (drooling~)


Me too! He is gorgeous! Love that face!


----------

